# Mazurik's getting closer



## SPOONFEEDER (Jul 6, 2006)

Just swung by Mazuriks. There is ice still in harbor but open water as far as I could see out side the wall. Will not be long for the trailered boats. 


Capt. Larry Patterson


----------



## idontknow316 (Mar 21, 2008)

Thanks for the picture, I can't wait! 

Sent from my ADR6400L using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## BankAngler (Aug 20, 2008)

I was at Maziuric today also. If it were duck season there would bave been boats out. I walked out to the mouth of the Portagr River this morning and there is ice as far as you can see to the west.


----------



## island troller (Nov 14, 2007)

Mazurik is getting close. Boat will be ready to launch next Saturday just in case the launch oopens by then.


----------



## Jason Pelz (Mar 6, 2012)

The ice looks to be half of the thickness that it was last night. Sometime in the coming week we should be good to go.


----------



## Angler ss (May 15, 2008)

Was on the ice there tonight it is solid as a rock and thick I posted a video of a guy drilling it on my Facebook page see if I can post it on here.


----------



## Jim Stedke (Dec 5, 2005)

You were on the ice at muzuric ? There is no ice there!


----------



## Angler ss (May 15, 2008)

Yes, at the ramp inside the harbor the ice is solid we where checking it with a spud to see if it was getting soft. When we where doing this a guy stopped who had been ice fishing a marina and he drilled a hole about half way across the harbor it was about a foot thick he said he was going to come back Tuesday to see if he could find any pan fish I wanted to load a video of him drilling the hole but the site won't let me.


----------



## Jim Stedke (Dec 5, 2005)

Understand. We need some sun to honeycomb the ice.


----------



## KPI (Jun 4, 2011)

I was up today drove around all the different place around Marblehead I think it is going to be awhile looks like that ice blew back in out of the north just my thoughts I am sure others will think different


----------



## Scum_Frog (Apr 3, 2009)

Mazurik is locked shut. That north wind even blew a bunch of ice up to the opening as well. 15" of ice inside the walls. Locked tight we checked a bunch of spots today. 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## ALWAYSNETIN (Feb 18, 2008)

At least it's moving around so that is a real good thing it's not locked in anymore now comes the thaw


----------



## gravy 1 (Mar 11, 2013)

I have a 25' chainsaw. Think it might work. I could take My 14 ft boat, some rope pull it out to the opening and start cutting the ice back to the ramp. what do you think? I might need some help...lol I think I already do.


----------



## KaGee (Sep 8, 2006)

gravy 1 said:


> I might need some help...lol I think I already do.


LOL! Quit watching the Red Green shows!


----------



## island troller (Nov 14, 2007)

We just need to throw a party at Mazurik this week. We can call it,"Bring your own Spud Bar or Ice Auger Party". I'm still hoping to get out from there this weekend. Calling for either west or south wind all week. That will keep everything open out in front of Mazurik launch.


----------



## boatnut (Nov 22, 2006)

I was by there today. Looks like more ice has developed where it used to be open.

I heard a rumor that they augered a hole in Anchor's aweigh marina and it was 4' thick!!


----------



## KingFisher89 (Feb 22, 2007)

boatnut said:


> I was by there today. Looks like more ice has developed where it used to be open.
> 
> I heard a rumor that they augered a hole in Anchor's aweigh marina and it was 4' thick!!


I heard that same rumor....whoever drilled it must of had an auger extension lol


----------



## Jim Stedke (Dec 5, 2005)

More open water near the islands all the time and the satellite shows a big breakup n of Pelee Island. The sun will honeycomb the ice and rot it. It's not going to be weeks. If we could get the jet stream to straighten out, it would be next weekend.


----------



## itsbeal (Aug 9, 2005)

Jim Stedke said:


> More open water near the islands all the time and the satellite shows a big breakup n of Pelee Island. The sun will honeycomb the ice and rot it. It's not going to be weeks. If we could get the jet stream to straighten out, it would be next weekend.


Yeah Baby!


----------



## T-180 (Oct 18, 2005)

Jim Stedke said:


> More open water near the islands all the time and the satellite shows a big breakup n of Pelee Island. The sun will honeycomb the ice and rot it. It's not going to be weeks. If we could get the jet stream to straighten out, it would be next weekend.


I like the way you're thinking !!!


----------



## jr150 (Mar 21, 2012)

Had a great ice season but man I need to thaw. Can't wait to trailer down with the big boat heat and a little comfort gets no better . Damn I'm getting. Old !!!!Hiya Jim I'll be calling. :T:T


----------



## hearttxp (Dec 21, 2004)

Jim Stedke said:


> More open water near the islands all the time and the satellite shows a big breakup n of Pelee Island. The sun will honeycomb the ice and rot it. It's not going to be weeks. If we could get the jet stream to straighten out, it would be next weekend.


Ice Breakers been going thru that area North of Pelee Island. Heck my buddies Ship got stuck the other day up there and needed help from a Ice Breaker. He is now way up north picking up his cargo


----------



## Tommybouy (Jun 5, 2005)

Even when the air is cold the sun has felt warm. Erie wants to be thawn...Starting Thursday will be a 7 day run of temps ranging from 40-50 and only 1 day has a low below freezing. 

Knock out the Honeydoos'. Calibrate the reels. Replace the hooks. Summarize the boat. Grab the Gore Tex..... We will be on the water, in our boats soon!


----------



## sylvan 17 (May 22, 2010)

Tommybouy said:


> Even when the air is cold the sun has felt warm. Erie wants to be thawn...Starting Thursday will be a 7 day run of temps ranging from 40-50 and only 1 day has a low below freezing.
> 
> Knock out the Honeydoos'. Calibrate the reels. Replace the hooks. Summarize the boat. Grab the Gore Tex..... We will be on the water, in our boats soon!









Can't wait for this view!


----------



## island troller (Nov 14, 2007)

Checked out Mazurik again tonight. Looking like later next week to launch from there. Wish I am wrong but it don't look like it.


----------



## Jim Stedke (Dec 5, 2005)

This blow is going to change things, and bring boat fishing much closer. Anyone seen Mazuriks lately?


----------



## sylvan 17 (May 22, 2010)

Windy and 55 degrees in beautiful Cleveland. 7:50 am. 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## 34181 (May 6, 2012)

it appears from the web cam at cranberry creek the ice is away from shore if i am seeing this correctly?

http://www.bay.tv/cranberry-creek-marina-webcam,742


----------



## island troller (Nov 14, 2007)

Seen it yestetday Jim. You can still walk out on the ice in the cut from the launch. I believe Dempsey will be the first to open. Maybe Monday ?


----------



## idontknow316 (Mar 21, 2008)

Live shot. There are some ice thickness testing rocks on the ice lol. Puddles on top of pretty solid ice.

Sent from my ADR6400L using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Hardtop (Nov 24, 2004)

Looks like 100yds of ice is keeping a fleet of several hundred/thousand... fishermen off a perfectly good body of clean water full of hungry walleyes and JUMBO perch......doesn't someone have a few sticks of dynomite.... perhaps a pack of boats would create enough water flow to move the broken ice out of the ramp area..........?


----------



## ErieGoldSportfishing (Feb 5, 2009)

You may want to take a look at the Coastwatch shot before you declare the lake outside the 100 yd shelf clear........

http://coastwatch.glerl.noaa.gov/we...sub&image=a1.14085.1859.LakeErie.143.250m.jpg


----------



## WalleyeWiz (Jun 18, 2004)

Jim Stedke said:


> This blow is going to change things, and bring boat fishing much closer. Anyone seen Mazuriks lately?


Then the big NE on Sat . will fill it back in with ice .

Dwayne


----------



## Jim Stedke (Dec 5, 2005)

Dwayne, Once the ice starts moving around the wave action takes care of it pretty quick. I don't rmember the ice surviving more than 1 trip to and from the east end. We just need it to get unlocked.


----------



## Alaskan20 (Feb 18, 2013)

Jim Stedke said:


> Dwayne, Once the ice starts moving around the wave action takes care of it pretty quick. I don't rmember the ice surviving more than 1 trip to and from the east end. We just need it to get unlocked.


In the past this has been the norm, but we haven't had 20" of ice either. My bet is it will take some time, hope I'm wrong tho!!!


----------



## WalleyeWiz (Jun 18, 2004)

Agree there. The Western Basin looks to still be about 75% ice . Doubt the waves will have time to build to get rid of it quick . East of the Islands I can see what Jim is saying hapeening but not West of them. Lots of time yet as I believe the wind will blow the ice in and out many times before its said and done here on the West End.
Dwayne


----------



## Hardtop (Nov 24, 2004)

Which leads us back to an earlier debate about the spawn.....is it triggered by water temperature or the number of days the egg sacks are in the Mama's...... and can the process take place under the ice in 33-34 deg water...?


----------



## K gonefishin (May 4, 2004)

Hardtop said:


> Which leads us back to an earlier debate about the spawn.....is it triggered by water temperature or the number of days the egg sacks are in the Mama's...... and can the process take place under the ice in 33-34 deg water...?


I would imagine those eggs will let loose when the eggs are ready. When that happens...not sure but when those wallleye hit "full term" they get dropped weather she like it or not, it's not like she says it's not warm enough I'm gonna hold on to these for another few weeks.


----------



## Jim Stedke (Dec 5, 2005)

Kevin is right, the primary trigger is hours of sunlight in the day. Secondary is water temps. Colder water can add days to the length of time before the eggs hatch. 

I believe some spawn under the ice every year.


----------



## sylvan 17 (May 22, 2010)

Jim Stedke said:


> Kevin is right, the primary trigger is hours of sunlight in the day. Secondary is water temps. Colder water can add days to the length of time before the eggs hatch.
> 
> I believe some spawn under the ice every year.


 Come on Stedke,get out there a get some fish going! OGF is dead now,we need some reports.:B


----------



## Jim Stedke (Dec 5, 2005)

I'm as ready as an 18 yr old on his way to the prom! Won't be long now.


----------



## jigger69 (Jul 9, 2006)

I am surprised how some people are there not throwing salt on the ice to melt it faster lololololol


----------



## sylvan 17 (May 22, 2010)

Jim Stedke said:


> I'm as ready as an 18 yr old on his way to the prom! Won't be long now.


 lmao great stuff!:G:T:B


----------



## Fishman2025 (Aug 14, 2009)

Lets get it open!!!!


----------



## Skip2myalou (Apr 2, 2013)

K gonefishin said:


> I would imagine those eggs will let loose when the eggs are ready. When that happens...not sure but when those wallleye hit "full term" they get dropped weather she like it or not, it's not like she says it's not warm enough I'm gonna hold on to these for another few weeks.


I dont know nearly what you do. I only fish Erie a couple times a year. But in bad years on the Ohio River (flood stage for all of spring) we will hammer sauger in May when it stabilizes. We catch them still full of eggs but the eggs are mushy and not defined eggs anymore. Same with the crappie. Water temps usually in the 70's. I know there is research that during bad winters bass never spawn. They reabsorb the eggs and use as a fat reserve. The big lake is different though and I hope they still spawn and are successful!!!


----------



## ErieGoldSportfishing (Feb 5, 2009)

Hardtop said:


> Which leads us back to an earlier debate about the spawn.....is it triggered by water temperature or the number of days the egg sacks are in the Mama's...... and can the process take place under the ice in 33-34 deg water...?


I overheard a conversation Thursday night at the WBSA meeting with 2 of the most knowledgeable people on the subject I know of, Fred Snyder and John Hageman. If I understood correctly, they said photoperiod was the overriding trigger but also agreed water temps alter timing because of slower metabolism slowing down egg development. The conclusion was fish are likely dropping eggs already and will continue to do so ice or no ice. In more average weather years Lake Erie walleye spawn lasts 3 or more weeks anyways so this year's late spring might just drag that out a bit.


----------



## LEfriend (Jun 14, 2009)

Ice may go and air may warm here, but there is also this big frickin air conditioner sitting up north in Huron and Superior. It's going to bleed whole bunch of cold water down the Detroit River into Erie for quite a while (which might be good for June-July fishing?). My buddy went last week to visit some folks that live year around in a nice modern house on a small island in Northern Georgian Bay. They have 4 foot of ice! Their water is frozen, (lake froze clear to bottom where their intake is). Their drain and septic tank is frozen. They have lived last 6 weeks by cutting holes and hauling water to house in 5 gallon buckets. (Definitely learned water conservation!) My buddy claimed he had a great time! It was 5 below when he was there and I asked him "When you used that cold outhouse those 5 below mornings, did it freeze between your you know what and the ground?" He wouldn't answer....


----------



## KaGee (Sep 8, 2006)

Hey fellas, a note from your mother...

Just a suggestion... why don't you use the downtime to re-inspect all your safety gear. Two souls were lost this week on Buckeye Lake (check the Central Ohio forum). Whenever the water temps are below 50* your survival time is very limited. Your safety gear functioning properly is essential.

Check and double check... your life may depend on it.


----------



## lacywbosu2 (Dec 20, 2011)

Don't see a problem, chain saw and some ice tongs and go get em.


----------



## HookEmUp (Apr 14, 2012)

Not sure if anyone mentioned this already, but leaves.... Have you ever looked at how fast leaves burn thru ice on warm sunny days...? Anyone have fall leftovers?!


----------



## island troller (Nov 14, 2007)

The solid ice in Mazurik is still just sitting there but every day its geting closer to the launch but just not fast enough. Catawba has no more solid ice in front of the launch now. About 20 feet of thick floaters and I like the paint to stay on my Lund so no pushing through that stuff today. Besides the lake is whitecapped across it. Dempsey still open but still ice floating across the lake entrance of the bay. Wife said if I go out of Dempsey today that I should bring along enough clothes because she is calling no one if I get caught by an ice flow today.Getting closer every day.


----------



## ChallieS (Feb 6, 2012)

I would think that they will spawn regardless of the water temperature. Northern Canada has success and I doubt the water is that warm when they do. But, I am no biologist.


----------



## SPOONFEEDER (Jul 6, 2006)

Maziriks around 2 PM today. 

Capt. Larry Patterson


----------



## boatnut (Nov 22, 2006)

Larry,
we must be following each other around. I took almost same pic on another post, LOL

I went by Schrock's marina and the bigger of the towboats was in their running around trying to break up the ice but without too much success, IMO.


----------



## SPOONFEEDER (Jul 6, 2006)

We must be Mike. Up here getting boat ready. My marina still pretty full of ice. Hope fully will open up by the weekend. 

Capt. Larry Patterson


----------

